# Tell me where to move!



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

whoops, how do I move this thread to the appropriate forum (not access and safety)??


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

So.... I was going to respond to this with an oh-so-helpful response because I was thinking of this really cool river I thought might be in France... but then I realized it's actually in Switzerland... Silly me. 

The only advice I can give you is not to take advice from any girl boaters from Craig.

Congrats on your job offers!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, what a wonderful set of choices!

If you like skiing as well as boating, Grenoble, hands down. I spent a winter in Val d'Isere once and if you can imagine stitching lifts from Breck to Copper to Vail, well, that's what the resorts are like over there. But with twice the vertical and with a lot more rad skiing. And incredible spring skiing as well. You'd be 2 hours from Val or Chamonix, an hour from Trois Valles, and there are national parks all over the place down there. I don't know anything about the boating there, but being in the south of France would be just like, well, being in the south of France and you'd be at the foot of the French Alps. As opposed to being in Scotland, which would be great if all you wanted to do was drink while it rains outside and then go boat icewater under gray skies. 

Even if you don't like skiing, Grenoble.

Good luck with your decision!

-AH


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Grenoble ..not just the Alps you are about half way between the Pyrennes and the Slovenia /Croatia areas and Corsica is accessible from the South of France...I like Scottish folks( my peoples ) and funky New Mexico but it is sort of a no brainer ,imo,for
boating and as a cultural experience


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Unless there are gross inequalities in terms of compensation or other considerations, Grenoble. Duh. 

I've spent a bit of time in the Alps and the French part of them are among my favorites. I once walked from Lake Geneva to Nice. There isn't anywhere in the Old Country that offers the year round boating we've got in the PNW but the cultural variety compensates. The rural French are way cooler than Parisians and those who live on the tourist trail. Get busy on the Rosetta Stone lessons!


----------

